# Sourcing a tamping stand



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, I can find the tamping stand I want, but holy bananas, the postage, oh the postage, seven or eight quid.

Anyone know of a source that does not want excessive postal charges?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it the Motta stand you are looking for? Delivery £4.59 if you order from Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B002F7HZP4/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Cream supplies also show them on their own website, but out of stock until 11 Mar: http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-stand/prod_1609.html?category=256

Might be worth a call to Cream Supplies to see how much they'd charge just to slip it in a Jiffy and Royal Mail it to you.

Incidentally, if this is what you're buying, have a look at the tamper holder that goes with it and fits into the hole in the rubber stand. Well worth the extra for the improved cosmetic appearance of the set up, imho. http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-holder/prod_1610.html?category=256


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Vintage, it is the basic version I want, £12.95 for example at BB but £8.00 postage, ouch.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Give BB a ring and ask if they'll do the postage any cheaper given it's relative light weight - I know that they've been pretty good with me when items have been light (but there again I have spent a couple of grand with them over the past year!)

Worth a try - as the say in my part of the world - shy bairns get nowt!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well this wee bairn might give them a tinkle though you may have a canny advantage on the negotiation front with the spending.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a fan of the BB website but I would agree their P&P charges are a little high, however, they do not use Royal Mail, only courier, I believe so that may explain it.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

What is BB?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Bella Barista


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

sandykt said:


> Bella Barista


Thank you, Sandy.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Problem solved, I decided to try an alternative source for a tamping stand and struck gold ( well terracotta coloured plastic ).

I found one of these at the local DIY shop and it is absolutely perfect, I kid you not.

http://www.polypipe.com/polypipe/controller?action=GU-ProductDetails&categoryID=303&productid=69981

It is of a good solid construction and does not flex at all when tamping, how much you ask, less than four quid here http://www.tdlonline.co.uk/Products/Plumbing/Polypipe+Plastics/Polypipe+Underground+Pipe+and+Fittings/drainage_adaptors/item606?startPos=

I paid £2.99 for mine as it was old stock.

Perhaps I could source some in vibrant colours and flog em for for a fortune, The PPP (Perfect Plastic Plumbing) tamper stand, dishwasher safe of course


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very much a talking piece in the kitchen


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

And now, the gallery

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP7971.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP7969.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP7972.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP7974.jpg

Isn`t it odd, I will have no hesitation in spending a large sum of money on a new espresso machine when the time comes but felt all righteous about twenty quid for a stand being excessive.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahaha! That actually looks very good. It holds the PF as well which is better than mine.

Your poor kettle sitting in the shadow of your Royal


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If no one talks about your coffee, they will be talking about your stand!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a tamping stand that I don't use but never thought to offer it for sale due to it's weight. Easily a few quid in postage - it is made of stainless and weighs a lot


----------

